# Looking for a specific style dripper



## Xhale (30/4/15)

Alas, I cant find the item I am looking for.
requirements: bottom feeding/capable of being made bottom feeding (modding is ok..)
dripper
air holes at top, not side **important** (like the Rogue features)
dual and single coil capable, air holes should support this config
positive block/post with dual holes, not one hole for both positive leads.
22mm or thereabouts.


leeway: if it only does dual coil, or only single coil, then that would be ok enough

recommendations?


----------



## BigAnt (30/4/15)

Rogue is a must IMO

Aeolus
http://www.syntheticloud.com/aeolus-rda-stainless-steel/

Hobo has both side and top but BF not easy
http://www.vapordna.com/Hobo-RDA-Rebuildable-Atomizer-V2-1-by-Hobo-Customs-p/hb0001.htm

Lethali not true top but close
http://www.angelcigs.com/lethal-style-rebuildable-dripping-atomizer-1-1.html

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Xhale (30/4/15)

thank you, they are all close.
I think I will get the rogue and the hobo.
If anybody find mr perfect rda, bump this thread pls


----------



## WHeunis (30/4/15)

Aromamizer?

Sure, the airholes are strictly not top, but it does work like a top-version.
Also... the center post not being perfect to your specs.
Pretty new to the market and hard to come by - but if youre desperate, nothing a lil importing cant solve!


----------



## BigAnt (1/5/15)

The Buhawi is also an interesting one

http://www.vapeoholic.com/store/p10...to_Inc.__(Authentic)__w/_Buhawi_Drip_Tip.html


----------



## Keyaam (2/5/15)

Get the rogue. Its a nice atty. i built a single coil and used it for a day. Flavor was not bad. Duals is what makes this atty great. No leaking no matter how you squonk.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------

